# Protection for Phyllobates terribilis



## skylsdale (Sep 16, 2007)

> World Land Trust (WLT) celebrates the start of 2012 by helping create the first nature reserve to protect the Golden Poison Frog (Phyllobates terribilis), considered the most poisonous vertebrate on Earth.


World’s deadliest frog finally protected


----------



## 125 (Jun 22, 2011)

Finnally and i gope they start doing this more with not just this species but way more.


----------



## skylsdale (Sep 16, 2007)

The vast majority of Dendrobatid species are actually doing quite well in the wild.


----------



## frog dude (Nov 11, 2011)

Does this mean we can't keep them in our collections anymore?


----------



## zBrinks (Jul 16, 2006)

frog dude said:


> Does this mean we can't keep them in our collections anymore?


No, this has no impact on the frogs in the hobby.


----------



## frog dude (Nov 11, 2011)

zBrinks said:


> No, this has no impact on the frogs in the hobby.


Good! what a relief!


----------



## thedude (Nov 28, 2007)

This is great news! I wonder if there are other species of Dendrobatidae in this forest. It's unfortunate that the property is only 124 acres though.


----------



## jacobi (Dec 15, 2010)

Thats great news.


----------



## fieldnstream (Sep 11, 2009)

thedude said:


> This is great news! I wonder if there are other species of Dendrobatidae in this forest. It's unfortunate that the property is only 124 acres though.


Looking at this map of ProAves' sites: Reservas de la Fundación ProAves - Google Maps
it looks like the park is the yellow dot northwest of Guapi (at least this is their only listed site that fits into the range of P. terribilis). Doesn't the range of A. minutus get pretty close to there? Maybe???


----------



## Julio (Oct 8, 2007)

is great to see Pro Aves is doing a lot for conservation several species of dart frogs found on their reserves.


----------



## ColombianFrogger (Jul 9, 2004)

A. minutus ranges from Panamá to Cauca. In fact, minutus southern record is south from this new reserve. Honestly Im not so excited about this new reserve, but maybe this is not the place to discuss it... 

Only will say Phyllobates terribilis is maybe the more common of all colombian Phyllobates, living in a big area of well conserved forests. Its a loud secret here, but its real distribution is a lot bigger than the literature says. So, the new reserve, in my opinion, has a strong comercial interest, and ignores the local traditional owners of the land, the afro american communities from Timbiqui. The pacific lowlands are by law a reserve (reseva del pacifico), so buying some hectare in this specific issue wont save the specie, but will work more as a private tourism iniciative, with conservation money.


----------



## Mikko (Sep 23, 2005)

ColombianFrogger said:


> So, the new reserve, in my opinion, has a strong comercial interest, and ignores the local traditional owners of the land, the afro american communities from Timbiqui. The pacific lowlands are by law a reserve (reseva del pacifico), so buying some hectare in this specific issue wont save the specie, but will work more as a private tourism iniciative, with conservation money.


I would be very interested in knowing more, possible to share? Who benefit from the Proaves reserve? Their own eco volunteer "business"? How are the local communities excluded? Did the locals have the legal ownership to the land?


----------



## frog dude (Nov 11, 2011)

Does anybody know if there are any other well-known species of dart frogs that are protected? Nothing too rare, because if it's rare, there is a chance that I've probably never heard of it in my life.


----------



## fieldnstream (Sep 11, 2009)

frog dude said:


> Does anybody know if there are any other well-known species of dart frogs that are protected? Nothing too rare, because if it's rare, there is a chance that I've probably never heard of it in my life.


Check out this site: Dendrobates.org - Species accounts
If you click on the species name it lists the conservation status. 
Also check out: AmphibiaWeb - Dendrobatidae


----------

